# Show me a picture of a black bay



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

My horse is some sort of red bay.... I know there are different variations... I wanted to see what a black bay looks like. Do you have a picture you can share?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Citrus said:


> My horse is some sort of red bay.... I know there are different variations... I wanted to see what a black bay looks like. Do you have a picture you can share?


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

more black than bay.. in winter he was more bay but in summer he was black


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Is black bay when they are mainly black but have bay spots like in there nose and flanks??


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

RedTree said:


> Is black bay when they are mainly black but have bay spots like in there nose and flanks??


yeah pretty much


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess this can be a black bay... 

Here she is last year, you can see her bay markings. 








Here she is now. She seems to be black bay.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am hooked.... Thank you for sharing your beauties with me.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

mine is black in winter.. and now im showing and this is what happends..LOL


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

luvmyqh, if you don't mine me asking, what's on your horse's side? He's a very pretty boy and I love your halter too btw!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

he got hurt when younger and the hair grew back white.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

My gelding is a black bay...ill post a pic of his two extremes lol First one being him at his blackest second being him at his bayest...though I dont think bayest is a word lol and yes I know his weight is rather different too...second pic was after eating green grass all summer lol first is from begining of spring.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

luvmyqh said:


> he got hurt when younger and the hair grew back white.


 
Ahh that makes sense


----------



## Punchie25 (Jul 17, 2010)

I guess my horse could be considered a black bay, but I just call him dark bay, although he does get darker in the winter it seems.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Black Bay must just be another term for Brown. I know that when registering, this color would be classified as "Brown" (which is termed as a bay horse who's body color is darkened to the point where they look black in certain lights). These horses are often born regular bay, and then shed out dark, with light brown points (such as around their muzzle, eyes & underbelly.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Actually a bay will have a black mane and tail, as in solid black, where as a brown would have brown hairs in the mane an tail.

I know what everyone is thinking, my horse has brown then, but its more orange and it was due to a lack of cooper in his diet...problem solved lol

Also a black bay differs in color because they should still have the black points of a bay. as in the muzzle should be black and the legs should be black to a point...my gelding has black points, thus bay not brown, a brown will have brown points or no points.

The one you posted is brown because of the brown muzzle, thus lack of black points. All of the horses we have posted so far have black points and black manes and tails, thus they are bay.

Atleast I believe that is correct...I may need to go refresh on my colors...I know I have met QH's ragistared as black/dark bay instead of brown...and they looked like our horses. Hmmm.......(runs off to study more about colors XP)


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

luvmyqh said:


> mine is black in winter.. and now im showing and this is what happends..LOL


He's a liver chestnut :wink:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

RedTree said:


> Is black bay when they are mainly black but have bay spots like in there nose and flanks??


Well, technically that would be considered "brown" not bay...on a bay, the 'bay' part will be pretty uniform in color, without distinctive lighter brown in areas like the muzzle, eyes, or flank area. 

Here's my RB horse, Pride...he was probably as dark black bay as you can get...he stayed very dark year round


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Pidge said:


> My gelding is a black bay...ill post a pic of his two extremes lol First one being him at his blackest second being him at his bayest...though I dont think bayest is a word lol and yes I know his weight is rather different too...second pic was after eating green grass all summer lol first is from begining of spring.


Your guy is definitely a Chestnut...not a bay...:wink:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ yep, I agree!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Grr...see I posted a thread with tons of pics trying to figure out if he was liver chestnut or black bay...I wasnt sure...Everyone agreed on bay. Blah....Ill try and find the thread an link it here for better opinions...I really wanna solve this. In person he looks more bay and he has all the black points but sometimes his mane bleaches out a bit so Im confused...

I finally just agreed on black bay cause most people agreed thats what he was...let me find that thread...

EDIT:

And im sorry OP...not trying to steal your thread...promise...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/what-color-he-color-critique-44959/

Alright...thats the original thread with more pictures of him...and mom2pride I just noticed you critiqued in the original thread on his color and said bay lol Just odd...now I have a major discrepincy lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

luvmyqh said:


> mine is black in winter.. and now im showing and this is what happends..LOL


He may actually be a dark liver chestnut...atleast the photos you are showing, don't show me a horse with black points at all...color testing may be the only way you could find out for sure, but he does appear liver chestnut here.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Pidge said:


> Grr...see I posted a thread with tons of pics trying to figure out if he was liver chestnut or black bay...I wasnt sure...Everyone agreed on bay. Blah....Ill try and find the thread an link it here for better opinions...I really wanna solve this. In person he looks more bay and he has all the black points but sometimes his mane bleaches out a bit so Im confused...
> 
> I finally just agreed on black bay cause most people agreed thats what he was...let me find that thread...
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! :shock: Those pics are so different from some of the ones you posted here in this thread!!! He DOES look bay in especially the top photos...but then you've got the one where he looks chestnut, which tosses everything off; and in the pics in this thread, he definitely appears to be a dark chestnut, with major fading in the second pic! So I'm not sure, now, I guess you'd have to get him color tested, to find out for sure.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pidge said:


> Grr...see I posted a thread with tons of pics trying to figure out if he was liver chestnut or black bay...I wasnt sure...Everyone agreed on bay. Blah....Ill try and find the thread an link it here for better opinions...I really wanna solve this. In person he looks more bay and he has all the black points but sometimes his mane bleaches out a bit so Im confused...
> 
> I finally just agreed on black bay cause most people agreed thats what he was...let me find that thread...
> 
> ...


Honestly, i'd check this site out: Dun Central Station - Grulla Colors & Markings
It's just one of several i've looked at (try researching Grulla colorings on Google) Looking at your other pictures, there are some that make him look like a grulla & i've found that very often people mistake them for some other color. The thing is that they vary in shades & it's very common for their colors to darken or lighten during the year/their lives. 
I know that it's said that to be a true grulla/grullo the horse must have a dorsel stripe or leg markings but this isn't always the case. Most of these horses are born with these markings & they fade overtime (as is the case with one of my fillies), as you may notice in some of these photos from the site of the older grulla horses. :wink:


----------

